# My first bear! 9/19/2005!



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Actually didn't put in for a tag this year. I've been drawn three times. 1st Time took a 286 lb bear, 2nd Time passed on a small boar and a sow with a cub, third time hunted with my buddy who also had a tag and got great delight in watching him take his first bear. 248 lb boar. 


So that said no i'm not jealous, i'm happy for you that you harvested a great trophy. Anyone who is successful deserves it. It's not easy at all. There's a reason the success rate is around 20% every year.


If you can honestly say you read the 1st post and didn't wonder the same thing you're lying to yourself. Four bears come in together, sure sounds like cubs to me. I've seen it many times.

Older cubs was a possiblility, and I am very glad they were. Many sows are killed every year by hunters who just don't give a damn. There after a bear and could care less how many cubs they kill, but at least they got there's. That fires me up big time.

So if I offended you by my asking the hard question, I do appologize. Your bear is very very nice. Congrats on it, I hope you get a nice mount done. Continued success to your son.


----------



## yoopergirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope, not offended at all, it's ok to ask the question. I'm a 20-year deer hunter, but am completely new to bear hunting, so I'm no expert at bear behavior and whether they usually travel together or alone, etc. It's not a bad thing to make people aware (especially us newbies) of things to be careful of, like your observation that multiple bears often mean a sow with cubs. This forum has so much great advice and you guys have all been really helpful - it is much appreciated. 

I had some more experienced friends look at my trail timer pictures over the past month, because we have pictures of all the different bears and I wanted opinions on their sizes/ages. I was confident that even the two that were a little smaller were "shooters" from the advice I got, and several people referred to them as "last year's cubs" and said it would be ok. But you're right, there are a lot of unethical hunters (bear, deer, anything), and you sure can't tell much about someone online. 

Anyway, it has sure been a great experience and I can't wait to draw another tag someday. For now, it's time to keep the bait sites going and see if we can bring in another one of those bears for the kid! 

Much luck to everyone, and thanks!


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Good job on the bear. It really is a good looking animal. Hopefully I will draw and be successful one day in the near future. 
One question I have always been curious about but never asked before is..... was the bear loaded with ticks this time of year?


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yoopergirl..... nice bear congrats.....any chance thats a model 100 your holding in the picture


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That's great. Congrats!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congratualtion on your bear.


----------

